# Budapest Clarinet Quintet



## Drew97

This quintet is amazing. I think they're my favourite classical clarinettists.

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=budapest+clarinet+quintet&search_type=&aq=f

Well worth a listen.


----------



## Sid James

Yeah, they've made a few good recordings, which I've heard on the radio...


----------

